# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 20.12.2020 - 27.12.2020

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *8*, суммарный объем: *330* мб Извлечено файлов: *151*, суммарный объем: *515* мб Признаны легитимными: *31* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0* Ожидают классификации: *120*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

